
3D Printer Specifications explained - no_gravity
http://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/info/
======
no_gravity
A page for people who get into 3D printing and want to get an overview of what
the specs are about.

Pretty much a rough first draft. If you are into 3D Printers and think some
section should be extended or changed, let me know.

